
Court largely backs Trump administration’s move to scrap net neutrality - pgrote
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/01/appeals-court-upholds-trump-administrations-cancelling-net-neutrality-rules/
======
jimktrains2
> But the ruling still appeared to offer a lifeline to net neutrality
> supporters: It overruled an effort by the FCC to block states from adopting
> open-internet protections of their own, a move that could spur states such
> as California to act.

It'll be interesting to see how strong- and light-touch regulations in
different states will play out over the next 5 - 10 years.

> "At bottom, the commission lacked the legal authority to categorically
> abolish all fifty States’ statutorily conferred authority to regulate
> intrastate communications," the court wrote.

> Judges Patricia Millett and Robert Wilkins, both Obama appointees, were in
> the majority for the 2-to-1 ruling on that issue.

> The D.C. Circuit also said the FCC needed to spend additional time
> considering how its rules would affect public safety.

> In dissent, Judge Stephen Williams said the ruling would leave broadband
> "subject to state regulation in which the most intrusive will prevail."

\- [https://www.wsj.com/articles/fcc-rollback-of-net-
neutrality-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/fcc-rollback-of-net-neutrality-
rules-is-partly-upheld-by-appeals-court-11569942446)

